# General > Genealogy >  Sinclair - Latheron, Clyth, Achavar

## waikceram

Hi - I'm hoping that someone will have information that will allow me to extend further back into my Sinclair family history.

My last confirmed link is James Sinclair born 1798 in Achavar. He married Margaret McKay and had four children, William, Ebenezer, John and Jane.

My line is through William who emigrated through the goldfields of Australia to settle in Christchurch , New Zealand.

It is possible that James b.1798 father was William Sinclair b.1768 in Clyth who married Margaret Sutherland. This is unconfirmed.

I have a note also on "Achavar Cottage" if anybody knows of this.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Dave Gardiner
Hamilton, New Zealand

----------


## tannach hill

Hi
William Sinclair and Margaret Sutherland were my g g g grandparents so I hoped James who married Margaret McKay was another of their family.
Margaret died a pauper on 5 Sept 1876 at Mid Clyth aged 76 and her parents were John McKay and Christina Grant  Her death was registered by James Sinclair, grandson
James died a pauper on 9 October 1879 at Newlands Clyth aged 80 and his parents were William Sinclair and Janet Campbell, his death was registered by Margaret Sutherland, daughter.
Hope this is some help to you, though not to me!

----------


## waikceram

Hi tannach hill- thank you for replying. I am hoping that you will be able to clarify please.

The parents of James who married Margaret McKay were *William Sinclair and Janet Campbell*, not as I suspected, William Sinclair and Margaret Sutherland? Was this verified by a death certificate?

Do you have any information that takes James family line further back beyond his parents. I would really value this.

Regards
Dave

----------


## amac

I have the same details for James and Margaret as you except I have their children as James, Helen and Donald. Donald died in the fishing tragedy of 1876 along with Helen's husband, Thomas Sutherland. Maybe they had 7 children?

----------


## waikceram

Hi Amac

Do you have any information that shows who were the parents of James Sinclair?

----------


## amac

I have a death certificate for James Sinclair showing he was the son of William Sinclair and Janet Campbell and one for Margaret Mckay showing she was the daughter of John Mckay and Christina Grant. John's death was witnessed by Margaret Sutherland, his daughter. I think your John and Margaret may be different from he ones Tanachhill and I are talking about - is Achavar in Sutherland?

----------


## waikceram

Thanks Amac

Achavar is a farm about 2km from Lybster in Caithness.

Dave

----------

